# Moving with your makeup collection, from US to Germany



## texasmommy (Jul 13, 2016)

Not sure where to post, but has anyone ever had to move from the United States to a country in Europe (Germany, for me next year)?  
Some things like hair and body products aren't an issue, but what about cosmetics and perfume?  Any advice would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2016)

I didn't move from the US to Germany, but from Germany to China recently. And I took my ginormous stash of makeup and also a lot of skincare and hair care products as well. Do you have any specific questions I could possibly help you with?


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi, thanks!  I was wondering if you packed your cosmetics in the luggage or maybe carry on (though I know there are restrictions).  And if there was a particular way you packed them, such as in a traincase or bags


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2016)

Are you planning to take them with you on the plane? Because most of my stuff went into a sea freight container to be shipped. That was a pretty scary experience (I worried so much about temperature in the container and things like that), but in the end, the movers took the entire IKEA Alex which houses my stuff and shipped it like this - still inside the drawers, standing upright.

For all the stuff I took with me on the plane, I took everything that's easily breakable as hand luggage in a small carry on. So that housed eyeshadow pallettes, hard to find and holy grail items, powders and stuff like that. Everything else went into checked in luggage. I didn't even try to wrap it carefully - what I did was putting everything liquid in zip lock bags and that was that. I'd say that it definitely helped that our bags were really full - in my experience things don't break easily when they can't move around in bag. 

Does that help? And if you need some help as well with stuff that's Germany related, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 14, 2016)

That helps a lot!  I know some of our things will be shipped (husband is in military, so however that is handled).  But there are definitely things I'd prefer to bring on the plane.  Packing my kid's essentials seem easy compared to mine lol  
And thank you again    I've never traveled overseas and I hear Germany is beautiful!  A little freaked about the long flight but it will be worth it. Is there anything you suggest seeing or things that someone from another country might not expect?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry for not replying for so long, we just returned to China and I'm totally jetlagged. 

Germany is indeed beautiful, and I think with questions like these, everybody is tempted to name one's home - because that's of course the most beautiful area ever!  I can tell you two things that I found really valuable advice when I came first to China: Try to find something that occupies you, and start learning the language. It makes everything just much more easier, the locals really appreciate if somebody makes an effort, and in Germany, while most young people will speak English, that might not be the case with the older generation. Do and explore a lot, start with the must-sees: Berlin, Munich (don't go and visit the Oktoberfest if you're averse to large crowds), Hamburg. If you visit Hamburg, go and see one or more of the islands in the North Sea! Go to the Black Forest and say hello to Freiburg for me (where I went to university and is a much nicer city than Tübingen or Heidelberg), and while you're in the area, go to Strasbourg or Colmar in France or Basel or Zurich in Switzerland which are just a stone's throw away. I could go on and on! 
When are you leaving and in which area will you be living?


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi, it's no problem, I can imagine how jet lag leaves people feeling.  I'll find out firsthand next year haha 
I think we are moving there early next year, and it should be Wiesbaden which I have heard good things about. And yes I think I will be able to pick up at least some of the language over a few years. We will definitely look into those places when we get some time to explore    I heard it actually snows there, and rains quite often. I don't mind the rain, in the parts of Texas I've lived in rain and snow are not too common.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 21, 2016)

Wiesbaden! No way! That's really close to Frankfurt where we lived before we moved here! It's a nice little city, and you can go to Frankfurt when you miss city life.  I had a love-hate relationship with Frankfurt tbh, but there're a few nice spots to be found. 

And yes, it does rain, and sometimes even snow! Frankfurt tends to be quite grey and overcast in winter because it's in the river valley, but Wiesbaden is better in that regard. Let me know when you move and I can hook you up with a few recs for Frankfurt especially. When we go home, we always come to Frankfurt as well!


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 22, 2016)

I like some city areas, but don't mind more suburban or rural areas either. I don't mind a change from 100+ degree summers either haha 
That'd be great, I'm a little nervous but think it will be fun.  Not a fan of planes but I heard those bigger ones are nice.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 27, 2016)

If you want to have something to look forward to and not thinking about planes (don't worry - you'll be fine! It'll be an adventure!), I've written about beauty shopping in Frankfurt and in Germany in general on my blog. Can't give you the exact links because of forum policy, but you'll find the link to the blog in my sig.


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 28, 2016)

I will definitely check that out, especially if it will add to the positives and knowledge of going there


----------

